# Portuguese wiring standards



## Captainbeaky

Yeah, I know - for some people who live in Portugal, you might be forgiven for asking if these standards exist at all!

I'm sorting out my new garage, and the wiring is absolutely horrendous, for example
- no earth leakage protection, many metal bodied fittings not earthed, bare wires, incorrectly used connectors ( 2 phases of a three phase connected to a 16a single phase connector - so the earth was basically live!), shaver socket above sink not isolated..... I could go on.

So I'm in the process of sorting this all out.

I'm ok on the UK wiring standards, but not on Portuguese.

Does anyone have a link to these standards?
Normally, electrical fitting manufacturers have a summary of the standards - I've got them for Spain and France, but not Portugal...

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## travelling-man

You have my sympathy! 

I've travelled & lived in many different parts of Africa & elsewhere in the world but the worst wiring standards I've ever seen is here in Portugal. 

This might help: https://www.wook.pt/livro/guia-tecnico-das-instalacoes-electricas-jose-marinho-gomes-pereira/1098203


----------



## Captainbeaky

To be fair, the previous occupant of the garage was a bit of an animal - it wasn't the wok of any electrician.

The garage was absolutely filthy, which is bad when you consider that it used to be a car body repairer, and wiring was added on an ad hoc basis, without any real consideration for legality or safety.

Thanks for that link, I'll have a look.


----------



## Captainbeaky

Oh, and I just found that the electric shower doesn't have an RCBO, and the supply to the bathroom light doesn't work.

I'm glad I can sort this lot out. It would cost me a small fortune to get a sparky in.


----------

